

Mark Zuckerberg Plans 200 Acre Zee-Town for Its 10,000 Employees - simonebrunozzi
http://www.techtimes.com/articles/34642/20150223/mark-zuckerberg-plans-200-acre-zee-town-for-its-10-000-employees-with-help-of-architect-frank-gehry.htm

======
stevesearer
I was pretty excited to read some more information about this development
which was first discussed back in 2013 [1], but I haven't really been able to
find any new information because the original story is paywalled [2].

One annoying thing about all of the articles is that they all use old press
images of Gehry and Zuckerberg looking at models of the new Facebook campus
rather than the discussed apartment complex which is misleading for people
unfamiliar with the campus' design.

EDIT: For those interested, here's 'West Campus' under construction. It will
connect to the main campus via a converted drainage under the 84 parallel to
Willow Road: [http://binged.it/1zDxmE0](http://binged.it/1zDxmE0)

[1]: [http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/10/04/facebook-building-its-
ow...](http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/10/04/facebook-building-its-own-
apartment-complex-so-employees-never-ever-have-to-leave-work/)

[2]:
[http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/news/world_news/Americas...](http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/news/world_news/Americas/article1522281.ece)

------
dlu
This sounds about the right level of crazy for Zuck, but he's got a pretty
good track record for crazy.

This would be more crazy and less meaningful if there was worthwhile city
planning happening on the peninsula, but check out traffic patterns,
population density and public transit. Also look at where the FB campus is.
That area needs any help it can get.

------
cden
Starting to sound like the book "The Circle" [http://www.amazon.com/The-
Circle-Dave-Eggers/dp/0345807294](http://www.amazon.com/The-Circle-Dave-
Eggers/dp/0345807294).

